
After 50+ Years of Service, It’s Time to Retire the Cubicle - StackBundles
http://observer.com/2018/02/after-50-years-of-service-its-time-to-retire-the-cubicle/
======
LinuxBender
I despise open work-spaces. It is distracting. Between slack and open work-
spaces, my productivity is significantly lower. This has not changed in a long
time. I've read decades of advice on improving this and reject all of it. It
just doesn't work with my personality type.

I would prefer temperature controlled sound proof pods, with a small couch
that folds out into a bed and my own variable level LED mood lighting. It
should have an exterior LED do-not-disturb sign.

